# fav. perfumes?



## singinmys0ng (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm starting to get on this new perfume thing so I was wondering what everyone's fav. is..mine is lucky :-D


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2005)

I am in love with:
Lolita Lempicka
Jean Paul Gaultier-Summer Fragrance 2004
and a oil that Janice gave me-JailBait


----------



## charms23 (Mar 25, 2005)

My favorites are Romance and Glamorous, both by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## libra4200 (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm a perfume junkie, but I can narrow it down it my top 5
Issey Miyake l'eau d'issey
Givenchy Hot Couture(the black one)
Hugo Deep Red
J'Adore
Eternity(been wearing this for 13 years)


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 25, 2005)

my favorite perfume is chanel chance. Thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2005)

cabotine, angel by thierry mugler, romance by ralph lauren, hanae mori, prada, dolce & gabbana, 
nanette lepore, dior addict, gucci envy me, fresh tangerine & lychee, hugo boss deep red, chanel coco mademoiselle, hermes eau des merveilles.. those are my faves =)


----------



## amandamakeup (Mar 26, 2005)

Jean Paul Gaultier. The classic one, shaped like a woman, and I have to admit, im not a Britney fan, But I love her perfume curious.


----------



## thenumberdevil (Mar 26, 2005)

chance by chanel
and
donna karen's be delicious


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 26, 2005)

D&G 
D&G Light Blue
YvesSaintLaurent Baby Doll
Versace (all jeans Baby, Red & Woman Coutuer)
Gucci EDP II
Cacharel Noa Fleur
Eternity Purple Orchid
Mac Creation uhm (the gold topped one)
I think those are my top favs


----------



## Sanne (Mar 27, 2005)

anaisanais for cacharel and gloria for the same brand


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 27, 2005)

Chanel Chance. Hands down winner. I usually use the lotion instead of the spray for a more subtle scent it's sooooo good.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 28, 2005)

My faves are Lolita Lempicka (original), Annick Goutal Chevrefuille, Violette & Rose Absolue, & Guerlain Pamplelune...


----------



## may_cup (Apr 1, 2005)

I love VS's PINK, Gap Dream, and Ralpy by RL.


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2005)

I love my Gucci Rush Summer and
Still by Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Oonie (Apr 3, 2005)

Clean
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Hanae Mori
Sugar by Fresh
Mukki by Fresh


----------



## vintage (Apr 3, 2005)

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 4, 2005)

mac mv2
burberry brit
nanette lapore


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 4, 2005)

My alltime favorite is Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue. 

My runnerups are Ralph Lauren Cool. And (even tho its for guysi still wear it) Aqua Di Gio by Georgio Armani.


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 4, 2005)

My alltime favorite is Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue. 

My runnerups are Ralph Lauren Cool. And (even tho its for guysi still wear it) Aqua Di Gio by Georgio Armani.


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 4, 2005)

My alltime favorite is Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue. 

My runnerups are Ralph Lauren Cool. And (even tho its for guysi still wear it) Aqua Di Gio by Georgio Armani.


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

I love both Gucci EDP's, Hugo Boss Intense and surprisingly the Britney Curious perfume (I was given a sample vial and was pleasantly surprised  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )...

And I love BPAL too   

Oh, and Lush's sister company Be Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful make some gorgeous scents: I love OM and B Scent


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm partial to Clinique's Happy.  Just got M*A*C MV2...my new fave...I looove vanilla!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 9, 2005)

I love Glamourous by Ralph Lauren and Pure by Jil Sander.


----------



## PinkGlamR (Apr 13, 2005)

Donna Karen Cashmere mist is my newest fave...i love the fragrence as well as the scented shimmer puff
Anna Sui Dreams is my long standing fave and for an everyday scent i quite like Revlon's Pink Happiness


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 14, 2005)

Burberry Brit
D&G Light Blue
Dior Addict
Ralph Lauren Blue
Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## gems2374 (Apr 17, 2005)

*pink sugaar*

pink sugar


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 17, 2005)

Ralph Lauren Blue and Calvin Klein Truth for me, I'm all about the 'clean' scents.


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 28, 2005)

*****


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 28, 2005)

*****


----------



## joytheobscure (Apr 28, 2005)

Armani Mania 
Eternity Moment 
Vanille Abricot

and I really want Tommy Bahama


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 28, 2005)

My new favorite is by Hanae Mori - I have no idea what the actual name of it is but it's the one with pink butterflies on it.  Smells like almonds and strawberries!


----------



## oops! (May 18, 2005)

'Chance' and 'Allure' by Chanel.
'Eden' by Cacharel.
'Baby doll' by Ives Saint Laurent
'Eternity' by CK
'Miracle' by Lancome


----------



## Shawna (May 18, 2005)

Definitely Pink Sugar by Aquolina.  I was wearing it one day when my friend got into my car.  She thought it was an air freshener and when I told her it was my perfume she had to go and buy it too.  She said she had never actually wanted to have sex with a woman before smelling it on me..........


----------



## Cedar (May 18, 2005)

Clean

Demeter:  Laundromat, Earl Grey Tea, Gin and Tonic

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab:  Alice (floral), Dirty (fresh), Eclipse (foody), Storm Moon (ozone), and Embalming Fluid (mild citrus)


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

ralph by ralph lauren, escada ibiza hippie, island kiss and rockin' rio, D&G light blue, clinique happy, capri by adrienne vittadini, boss woman


----------



## JessieC (May 21, 2005)

My faves:

Burbery Tender Touch
Acqua Di Gio 
Dior me, Dior me not
J'adore
Both Tiffany's fragrances
Marc Jacobs Perfume
Stila Jade Blossom


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 21, 2005)

I don't wear many parfums since I don't have many, but my mom bought me the Lolita Lempicka EDP and I like it alot *especially the bottle* but the smell reminds me of a store bag you get when you buy stuff at the mall.


----------



## roxannalou (May 23, 2005)

Vera Wang Sheer Veil

Fresh Sugar

Chanel Chance

Serendipituous

Lancome Poeme


----------



## thaodotcom (May 23, 2005)

def. D&G light blue
Ralph
Paris Hilton
Chanel chance


----------



## kimone2004 (Jun 10, 2005)

My favorite was Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue until Ralph Lauren released Style.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 12, 2005)

zzzzz


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2005)

I love: 
Angel Thierry Mugler
Chanel Chance
MAC MV3


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 12, 2005)

marc jacobs perfume. the scent is heavenly!!!


----------



## black mamba (Jul 12, 2005)

I LOVE Vera Wang The Fragrance. I am so close to running out it scares me!!

I usually just get samples cause scents bore me after a while, but I do like these:

Chanel Chance 
Chanel Coco Madmoiselle
Dior J'Adore 
Prada


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 12, 2005)

armani mania


----------



## sephirias (Jul 13, 2005)

cacharel d'eau and issey miyake are my favorites

i also like EA's beauty


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 16, 2005)

Yves Saint Laurant 'Rive Gauche'
Chanel No. 5


----------



## JessieC (Jul 16, 2005)

Do I have to pick one?

I love Burberry Tender Touch and Marc Jacobs. They are prollly my most fav/most used.


----------



## jadeangelx (Jul 18, 2005)

I am loving Moschino's Love love right now


----------



## lizard260 (Jul 26, 2005)

Chloe 2005 - complex and sophisticated, as I aspire to be.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 28, 2005)

My fav. for the last few years has got to be DK Cashmere Mist.  I have different summer & winter likes, but I always go back to the DK one.  Dawn


----------



## legaleagle (Jul 29, 2005)

*My fave*

is Armani Mania.  My bottle is almost empty.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

I really love ...

Oui! by Lancome

Ralph by Ralph Lauren -- Romance is amazing too -- I tend to like a lot of his stuff.

Davidoff Cool Water

Hugo Boss for women


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

Right now my favorite is D&G Light Blue. But I also loveee Escada Rockin' Rio, Curve and Dior Addict 2


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 9, 2005)

A few of my faves recently are :

Lacoste - Pour Femme
Jasper Conran - Woman
Ann Sui - Dolly Girl
Davidoff - Cool Water
Benetton - Cold


----------



## jeannette (Aug 14, 2005)

The only fragrance I've ever liked is Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Moonflower from The Body Shop is also very nice too.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 17, 2005)

Aromatics Elixir by Clinique


----------



## Lou (Aug 17, 2005)

Lou Lou - Cacharel

Dior addict - C. Dior


----------



## MACattack (Aug 17, 2005)

*Blush- Marc Jacobs
*Romance- Ralph Lauren
*Love Hangover- Too Faced
*Turquatic- MAC
*NO. 655- GAP


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

My fav would have to be Lou Lou by Cacharel....
It's an oldie but a goodie!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

Estee Lauder beyond paradise .. ummmmmm it smells so good!


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 23, 2005)

Lolita Lempicka is my scent.....it fits me in every way.....flirty and classy.....sophisticated and shy.......I absolutely LOVE it.......not to mention that adorable apple it comes in........has anyone ever seen the miniatures of it?.......it's a tiny little apple...like maybe an inch tall.......I LOVE it....my boyfriend even wears the mens fragrance which is absolutely delicious.....I also love Coco by Chanel.....that's my opera night perfume.......LOVE it.....


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 23, 2005)

Vera Wang
XOXO Heartbeat
360 by Perry Ellis
Rockin Rio by Escada


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxannalou* 
_Vera Wang Sheer Veil

Fresh Sugar

Chanel Chance

Serendipituous

Lancome Poeme_

 
How does the Vera Wang Sheer Veil compair to the first? I love the "Vera Wang" perfume, so I hope this one is about the same.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 28, 2005)

GAP Dream is my favorite scent EVER. I wear it almost every day.


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 28, 2005)

Lol, I'm only 16 without a job, so I don't really aim to buy expensive scents.  And when I went to Sephora and otehr expensive counters, the scents were just too mature, I guess.  Something about most of them I didn't like.  I would also like to give a tip-aquolina that pink sugar?  Smells just like warm Vanilla Sugar from bath and body works.  I like msot of my perfumes, some i haven't really tried yet, so here are the ones i wear regularly-
Warm Vanilla Sugar by Bath and Body Works
Love Spell by Victoria's Secret
Enchanted Apple by Victoria's Secret
I, I have a qustion, I think I tried the lolita lempicka one,   Eau de Toilette Spray , lighter version.  It smelled sort of crisp and clean to me.  I thought that it would be a sweet, sort of heavy scent, but it seemed rather light.  What does it smell like to you guys?


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 29, 2005)

*Caylx, Prescriptives
*D&G, Light Blue
*Stella
*True Star, Body lotion
*Burberry London


----------



## Jamie (Aug 29, 2005)

chanel chance is my favorite perfume along with mac turquatic.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 30, 2005)

Rockin' Rio by Escada
Maybe Baby by Benefit


----------



## Fiddlist (Oct 3, 2005)

Shiseido-Relaxing Fragrance


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 3, 2005)

updated to add:

alien by thierry mugler (LOOOVVVEE)
pure turqouise by ralph lauren
fracas


----------



## aznsmurfy (Oct 4, 2005)

Buckle makes a wonderful perfume. . Smells classy enough for evening, fun enough for the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just got Memoirs of a Geisha from Fresh and it is quick becoming a daily wear signature scent.


----------



## haha_noodlez (Oct 6, 2005)

Island Kiss by Escada handsdown! Followed very closely by Gucci II, Lolita Lempicka, and  Chanel's Allure.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 7, 2005)

So In Love - Victoria's Secret
Live - J.Lo
Miami Glow - J.Lo
Happy.Heart - Clinique
♥

So In Love is probably my favorite.


----------



## MissJA (Oct 9, 2005)

Narciso Rodriguez - For Her - My absolute fav at the moment


----------



## Oonie (Oct 9, 2005)

I have quite a few favs but I am wearing Prada as my fall scent.


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 9, 2005)

I usually dont wear perfume a lot but I have been wearing Britney Spears Fantasy which I love! I dont have any favorites in perfume I usually like anything that smells fruity or sweet!


----------



## persey (Oct 11, 2005)

My favorites for fall are woody scents or leathery chypres.  Right now I'm liking Bois des Iles and Tabac Blond.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 11, 2005)

^Fantastic taste, persey! Those are Serge Lutens, right?

You know how there are just some scents that aren't always super-expensive or amazing scent-wise but they just SING with your body chemistry???

I've come across my second such scent in my life...Urban Decay's Sin fragrance oil. I know it's not ground-breaking, but damn! I like it on me, others like it on me and it just lingers all day long...seems to even BECOME part of my body chem. How good is that?!


----------



## persey (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks, pixie.  I love Serge Lutens and should have included Chergui in my list.  Of the two I mentioned, Bois des Iles is by Chanel and is only sold in Chanel boutiques, and Tabac Blond is by Caron, available at the Caron boutique.  And then Chergui isn't even sold in this country....  I'm seeing a pattern, and it ain't pretty!  

Off to check out UD Sin.  I thank you, and my wallet thanks you!


----------



## dreams (Oct 15, 2005)

I LOVE lacoste! I wear it everyday and never get sick of it!!!!!


----------



## LunaY (Oct 15, 2005)

Stila Midnight Blossom, Escada Magnetism and pretty much all their summer scents, Stacked Style Enchantress, Lancome Connexion, Cacheral Amor Amor. (I love sweet stuff, can you tell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Paperdoll (Oct 16, 2005)

My top three in alphabetical order -

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Chanel No. 5
Jean Patou Joy

x


----------



## Duranie (Oct 18, 2005)

I *<3* Stella McCartney's "Stella" perfume :loveya:.


----------



## pale blue (Oct 18, 2005)

I have so many favorites...for my signature scents I usually use Laura Mercier's Eau de Lune in the spring/summer and for fall I love Allure.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Oct 23, 2005)

I LUUUUUUUB - Estee Lauder Green Tea

I Like - Halloween..I dont remember who its by tho..


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 23, 2005)

I love Angel Innocence, and Euphoria by Calvin Klein.


----------



## Blanche (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi to all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love

- ***Coco by Chanel*** in Winter
- ***Coco Macemoiselle by Chanel*** in Summer

and somethimes ***Vanille Passion by Coumptoir Sud Pacifique***...

more and more I like also the perfume ***1804 George Sand by Histoire de Parfums***, I got a sample of it and can see that this perfume can easely be mixed with the Vanille Passion...  hmmm that smells.........soooo heavenly  :sangel:

kind regards,
Blanche


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i like my envy me by gucci and chance by chanel. i want to buy coco mademoiselle, stella mcCartney.


----------



## blondehott (Mar 14, 2006)

My favorite parfumes are euphoria by Calvin Klein,Miracle so magic by Lancome,COCO Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## pinotnoir (Mar 14, 2006)

Jade Blossom - STILA for day!

Lolita Lempicka - LANCOME for nights and hot dates! Hahh


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_my favorite perfume is chanel chance. Thanks_

 
Same!


Although in the past I have also liked:

Nina Ricci - Premier Jour
Armani - Aqua di Gio women
Givenchy - Eau Torride


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 3, 2006)

My favs are:

Curve Crush!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J.Lo - Live!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I use this when going out!!!
J.Lo - Still!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donna Karen - Cashmere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DKNY - Be Delicious


----------



## kokoko (Apr 3, 2006)

*need help!*

hey! can anyone tell me the names of the designers who used mac products in their catwalks at the london fashion week in february???


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 3, 2006)

Thierry Mugler Angel (the stuff in the plain blue star-shaped bottle) because it smells amazing and is refillable!  i get soooo many compliments on that perfume at work.


----------



## lostcaligirl (Apr 3, 2006)

um my fav's right now are:
Romance, by Ralph Lauren
Pleasure, by Clinque
there's one by Michael Korrs but I can't remember the name of it right now, but it has a body shimmer and bath scrub to go with it, smells yummi


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 4, 2006)

Until about a month ago the only perfumes I owned were Aquolina's Pink Sugar (love and super long lasting) and Tony & Tina's Vibrational Remedy something something (also love but lasts all of a second). I recently ordered perfumes from Bathed & Infused (www.bathedandinfused.com) an e-tailer in Colorado because I can get lotions, body wash, perfumes in coordinating scents. I have Cremasse (creamy, spicey coconut) and Junebug (coconut, banana, melon, rum - really good and fruity). They have 500+ scents, and at $13.95 USD it's addictive compared to high-end perfumes. They have a big selection of designer dupes as well.


----------



## nutscrystal (Apr 8, 2006)

All I wear are Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel, and Armani Mania.  My boyfriend goes crazy over the Armani!!


----------



## luminious (Apr 8, 2006)

Right now:

Ralph Hot and Britney Spears In Control

But besides those I like XOXO Heartbeat (lasts a long time), Rockin Rio, Vera Wang and 360 by Perry Ellis.


----------



## KawaiMakani (Apr 12, 2006)

I used to love Clinique Happy, but after having my kids it just doesn't smell as good on me.  I just got Be Delicious by DKNY and that smells pretty good, but I am always in search of the perfect perfume for my body chemistry.


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 24, 2006)

Burberry Brit is my absolute favourite, but I also love J'adore and Zen by ShiShiedo.


----------



## britaniefaith (May 3, 2006)

- Love Spell by Victoria's Secret
- Rockin' Rio by Escada
- Be Delicious by DKNY

those are my faavs


----------



## Preah (May 3, 2006)

My all time fav is Pour Femme by Lacoste.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (May 22, 2006)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Chance By Chanel, and like I love love by Moschino..very cute!!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 22, 2006)

My favorites are: 

Lovely Sarah Jessica Parker 
Hanae Mori Butterfly 
Aquolina Pink Sugar 
Stila Creme Bouquet 
Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb 
Prada by Prada


----------



## britaniefaith (May 28, 2006)

my favs have changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I now ONLY wear...
Bath & Body Works "BROWN SUGAR & FIG" and I pair it with Ralph Lauren "HOT". the two of them go perfectly together and it's just yummmmm


----------



## clairelfhs02 (May 29, 2006)

My favorites are:
Philosophy Falling in Love (I don't know what I'd do if this was ever d/c)
Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise
Burberry Brit
Mary Kay Velocity
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Stella by Stella McCartney
Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker
Ralph by Ralph Lauren (my co-workers love it when I wear this to work! Seriously!)

I know...it's kind of a long list for favorites.


----------



## LinzBelle (May 30, 2006)

Ferre by Gianfranco Ferre
True Romance by Ralph Lauren
Ralph Hot By        "     "
L'Air Du Temps (my mom's fragrance)
Gucci Rush 2


----------



## XoXo (Jun 5, 2006)

Trish McEvoy # 9 is my all-time fave


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 5, 2006)

issey miyake's l'eau d'issey and the summer fragrance from the same


----------



## lianna (Jun 6, 2006)

My faves:

-Escada Rockin Rio
-Escada Ibiza Hippie
-Stella by Stella McCartney
-Secret Wish by Anna Sui
-DKNY Be Delicious
-Chance by Chanel
-Gucci Envy Me
-Dior J'adore


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 6, 2006)

Ghost Serenity is my all time fave!


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 26, 2006)

My favorites change from time to time but I have a few staples, both old and new, that I will never be without, such as:

BeneFit Maybe Baby
YSL Baby Doll
DKNY Be Delicious
Aquolina Pink Sugar
Nina Ricci Les Belles De Ricci (one of my all time favorites but is discontinued)
CK One
Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot and Banane

and last but not least

LUSH Snowcake Fragrance (only have one bottle of this and am praying for the day they remake it!)


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 26, 2006)

Top 3 all-time faves:

Lucky You
Victoria's Secret Warm Embrace
BBW Toasted Hazelnut


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Jun 26, 2006)

Giorgio Armani- Sensi
Burberry- Touch


----------



## tattyxheart (Jun 28, 2006)

happy heart by clinique.
the besttttt =]]


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 4, 2006)

Coco by Chanel
I Love Love by Moschino
So Pink by Gap
Bergamot Coriander by Bath & Body Works
Anyana by Body Shop
Lou Lou by Cacharel


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 6, 2006)

I have favs for different settings:
Fav date perfume:  Versace Woman.  It's soft and feminine.  You can smell it but it's not overwhelming.  The downside is that the smell does not last all day.
Fav work perfume:  Bora Bora by Liz Clairborne.  It's subtle.  Not too overwhelming, you will not scare your co-workers away.
Forever Fave perfume: Chloe Narcisse.  It's not sweet, not heavy, in between scent that last ALL day.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 17, 2006)

dior hypnotic poison and poison

shania LOL


----------



## juli (Jul 17, 2006)

Here R my faves:
Cacharel-Promesse
Chanel-Mademoiselle
Giorgio Armani-Acqua di Gio
                  - armani mania =]


----------



## TM26 (Jul 19, 2006)

Romance by Ralph Lauren
Beach by Bobbi Brown
Pink Sugar
Fantasy by Britney Spears


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 19, 2006)

Rapture by Victoria's Secret is my all time favorite.

I also love Happy Heart by Clinique.


----------



## antirazor (Jul 19, 2006)

My favorite is Ralph Lauren Hot. I was never much of a perfume person, but I got a sample form Sephora and I was in love. It's just nice and warm and light and spicy. Haha.

At least. That's what it smells like to me.


----------



## antirazor (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *britaniefaith* 
_my favs have changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I now ONLY wear...
Bath & Body Works "BROWN SUGAR & FIG" and I pair it with Ralph Lauren "HOT". the two of them go perfectly together and it's just yummmmm_

 
I noticed that too! I bought Hot and then I found a Brown Sugar & Fig candle at bath & body works and I thought it smelt really similiar. I never thought about wearing the body spray with my perfume though. What an alluring idea.


----------



## nicemeka (Jul 19, 2006)

Armani Code!!!! and Pear blossom from Bath and Body works


----------



## saraa_b (Jul 20, 2006)

burberry brit & armani code


----------



## Devon (Aug 6, 2006)

My favourite perfumes are Dior - Pure poison and Chanel - Mademoiselle Coco, but soon I'll buy l'Eau d'Issey


----------



## Risser (Aug 6, 2006)

My favorites are Hermes Hermessence - Osmanthe Yunnan and Hermes Un Jardin sur le Nil


----------



## sayamaya (Aug 8, 2006)

My favorite perfume is Chanel CHANCE


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 8, 2006)

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## sallytheragdol (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clairelfhs02* 

 
_My favorites are:
Philosophy Falling in Love (I don't know what I'd do if this was ever d/c)
Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise
Burberry Brit
Mary Kay Velocity
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Stella by Stella McCartney
Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker
Ralph by Ralph Lauren (my co-workers love it when I wear this to work! Seriously!)

I know...it's kind of a long list for favorites._

 
I also love Falling in Love, Brit, Velocity and Coco Mademoiselle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My other favs include DKNY Be Delicious(for warm weather only though, same as with Velocity, I like warmer scents in the cooler months!) I also love Nemat Vanilla Musk, TBS Vanilla, Hilary Duff With Love and Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 9, 2006)

*me too*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 

 
_Aromatics Elixir by Clinique_

 
My husbands all time favorite!


----------



## JazzieCazzie (Jan 15, 2007)

My alltime fave and signature scent for the last 30 years is Andiamo by Borghese. BUT it was DC'd in 1993 and I only have four bottles left (you'd think when the company sees it selling for $499 a bottle online, they might think about re-releasing it "limited edition" or something to make a little $$$!)

So of scents that actually exist now ... I'd go with BPAL's Tushnamatay ... it's a real comfort scent.


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 16, 2007)

Definitely Hanae Mori b
Butterfly - mmmm i could sniff it all day long! annoyingly though they don't sell it in England, so I have to get it online or wait till someone I know goes to the US


----------



## Teal (Jan 16, 2007)

hmmmmmm bvulgari


----------



## msmack (Jan 27, 2007)

hugo boss deep red!
gap so pink!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 28, 2007)

Flower Bomb & Haute Couture


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

i love be delicious


----------



## MorningGlory (Feb 6, 2007)

Serge Lutens À la Nuit and Creed Fleur de Thé Rose Bulgare


----------



## Katja (Feb 8, 2007)

*Escada Magnetism
Mugler Innocent Angel
Viktor and Rolf Flower Bomb
Ralph Women
Armani Mania
B&BW Vanilla Bean Noel (the lotion only)*


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

at the moment i like jean paul gautier classique and victoria beckham's intimately beckham!


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 12, 2007)

i just bought be delicious by dkny (the green one) it's nice and citrusy


----------



## MichelleM (Feb 16, 2007)

I love anything and everything by BPAL (Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab), but my favorite commercial perfume is Gucci Eau de Parfum II.  It is LOVE!


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 23, 2007)

Benefit Maybe Baby - when I am in the sexy and flirty mood

CK BE(unisex)- when i just want to be me and be free, it's amazing and unique, especially on women


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 24, 2007)

Narcisso Rodriguez - For Her


----------



## aurelhard (Mar 1, 2007)

Depends on mood and weather! 
Annick Goutal _Grand Amour_ and _Ce soir ou jamais_, Serge Lutens _Un Lys_, _À la nuit_ and _Fumerie Turque_, Frédéric Malle _Lys Méditerranée_, _L'eau d'hiver_ and _Une Rose_, Christian Dior _Diorissimo_, Caron _Farnesiana_, Guerlain _Meteorites_ (sadly d/c)


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Givenchy Oblique-Rewind, my all time favorite. It smells very warm and like cherry tobacco except spicier...

Lancome Connexxtion, Dolce&Gabanna Light Blue, and Oilily are my other favorites.


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 4, 2007)

I rotate between the following depending on my mood. Each one is a personal favourite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Philosophy '*Falling In Love*'
Salvatore Ferragamo '*Incanto Charms*'
D&G '*Light Blue*' (even if everyone & their mama's has it)
Fresh '*Lemon Sugar*'
Benefit '*Maybe Baby*'
Michael Kors '*Island*'


----------



## M.I.C.H.E.L.L.E (Mar 6, 2007)

D & G Light Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and 

Narciso Rodriguez - For Her


----------



## applefrite (Mar 8, 2007)

I love
Promesse by Cacharel
Escada Magnetism
White Musk by The Body Shop .


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

- Ginger by Lush

- Kenzo Jungle

- Clinique Aromatics

- Cherry Ice Cream Smile by Fyrinnae 

.... 3 spicies and a likkle sweet one


----------



## iamheartcore (Mar 9, 2007)

I loooove 'Paris' by Paris Hilton. It comes in a cute bottle too.


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 18, 2007)

Hugo Boss' Deep Red is love.

Runners-up are almost anything else by Boss, even the men's perfume - except Boss In Motion, hate that smell! - and Davidoff's Cool Water for women. Oh, and Oceanus from The Body Shop, except that it seems to be everyone else's favourite as well, which kind of puts me off wearing it, LOL.


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Stella by Stella McCartney* is my HG fragrance. Others I like currently are *Vera Wang Princess*, *Curious by Britney Spears*, and *Very Irresistible Givenchy*.


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Apr 12, 2007)

I LOVE
Coco by Chanel , Coco is so feminin and warm.
1881 for men by Cerruti
Sin by UD
Liz delice by  Pimkie's
and when i go to sleep, i love the scent of Amla oil on my hair


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

mmm D&G light blue smells so delicious on me =)


----------



## Glitters (Apr 13, 2007)

Gucci Rush, Gucci Rush 2 and Cool Waters!


----------



## Matylda (Dec 18, 2008)

I have so many favourite perfumes! I can't have just one, I would get bored easily. What I wear depends on my mood. I love:
-Dolce Vita, Dior Addict, Miss Dior Cherie, Midnight Poison (Christian Dior) 
-Escada Magnetism, Incredible Me (Escada)
-Naomi Campbell, Mystery (Naomi Campbell)
-Christina Aguilera (Christina Aguilera)
-Notorious, Ralph Hot (Ralph Lauren)
-Sweet Darling, Sexy Darling, Showtime (Kylie Minogue)
-Live (Jennifer Lopez)
-Velvet Hour (Kate Moss)
-Angel (Thierry Mugler)
-Amor Amor Tentation (Cacharel)
-Jungle L'Elephant (Kenzo)
-Rock'n'Rose Couture (Valentino)
-L de Lolita Lempicka (Lolita Lempicka)
-Black XS (Paco Rabanne)
-Princess (Vera Wang).
As you can see, I'm a perfume junkie!  Everytime I visit Sephora I tell myself: "You shouldn't buy another bottle, you already have too many!", but it doesn't work. I always end up buying something new. LOL!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 18, 2008)

oh boy oh boy


Angel - Thierry Mugler

Prada - my HG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my god i need to get more of this





Pink Sugar - Aquolina 





Hypnotic Poison - Christian Dior





Dolce & Gabbana





Princess - Vera Wang





Very Irresistable - Givenchy 





Magnetism - Escada





Fantasy - Britney Spears (whodathunk lol - smells like cookies)





Amazing Grace - Philosphy (this is probably the cleanest, non-perfumey scent i've ever sniffed)





Cashmere Mist - Donna Karen


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am a big fan of Dior perfumes,especially Midnight Poison,Dolce Vita and Miss Dior Cherrie.
Besides Dior I adore Cacharel parfumes like Anais Anais


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 19, 2008)

I got my hubby Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue for xmas.

He got me the pink MAC one. Might replace Issey Miyake as my fave!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 19, 2008)

^^those are nice too!

my favorite scent on a man would HAVE to be Jean Paul Gaultier "Le Male" & JPG 2 (the 2 bottles magnetized together) OMFG!!!! my boyfriend cannot wear those around me because he literally gets raped


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

My favorite of all the time is Thierry Mugler - Angel.


----------



## kiiwi (Jan 7, 2009)

I like:
Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue
Versace Bright Crystal
Dolce & Babbana The One
Valentino rock'n rose
Viktor & Rolf Flowebomb


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

Heiress 
VS' Lovespell and Sweet temptation, I'm pretty sure thats what it is called?
Anything by Escada really
Viva La Juicy 
Madame 
The Ed Hardy one for woman.


----------



## icmreis (Feb 20, 2009)

My favourite one is Noa from Cacharel!
I love it!


----------



## celestia (Feb 20, 2009)

I love BPAL perfumes, I'm a fan of Escada (i'd like to kick their bottle design leader in the face though), I've liked Vera Wang (princess), Anna Sui (self titled) and Christina Aguilera (also self titled) scents...my current love is La Perla J'aime  but my most favorite has been discontinued for a while now... and still remains a mystery to those who don't know me... bwahah .__.

I also have my own custom scent which spells 'me' all over... As custom scents should!
I love it to bits! It turns me into an olfactory orgasm of cotton candy, strawberries and roses.


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 10, 2009)

Ed Hardy


----------



## shellierb (Mar 11, 2009)

I know a lot of people will disagree with me but I love Jessica Simpson new perfume.  I love it so much they I will run out so fast from using it non-stop..


----------



## Entice (Mar 11, 2009)

Burberry Brit Sheer..OMG it smells soooo good.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 11, 2009)

i totally love jessica simpon's fancy. i used like half of the bottle already in the past two months, almost unheard of for me since i never used to wear the same one all the time.
it smells so pretty, i get so many compliments on it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 11, 2009)

My favourite perfume changes all the time as I try new ones. In general I like the musky and heady scents. My current faves are Burberry Brit and CK Euphoria (this one has been my fave for a few years)


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Sexy Little Things and Sexy Little Things Noir by Victorias Secret

I also LOVE Amor Amor!


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 3, 2009)

There are so many... just to mention a few: Estee Lauder Pure White Linen, Guerlain L'instant magic, Dior J'adore, L'Occitane Milk & Honey


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 12, 2009)

I love DKNY Be Delicious & Delicious Night, Jil Sander's Style Soft and some Diesel one ...

I also like, but don't own, Miss Dior Cherie :3


----------



## rarity (Apr 22, 2009)

Cashmere Mist and the original Prada.


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

Kai all the way.  I grew up with a gardenia bush outside my window, so the smell is so comforting to me.  And so true to actual gardenias!


----------



## jbinkley (May 3, 2009)

It would have to be Chanel #5. I love the "white flower" smell. For a citrus type of perfume, I like DKNY's Delicious Line, either Be, Night, or Red.


----------



## Beryl (Jun 13, 2009)

Couture - Kylie Minogue
Champs Elysees - Guerlain
Hammam Bouquet - Penhaligons
Mahora - Guerlain
Sexy Darling - Kylie Minogue
the old version Shalimar - Guerlain
Rock Muse - Miss Sixty
Passion - Liz Taylor
Betty Barclay nr 3
Speick cologne
Betty Barclay - Style
and many more !


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 13, 2009)

Viktor and Rolf's Flowerbomb is my current perfume darling.


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Chanel No.5
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Givenchy Hot Couture


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 4, 2009)

I have waaaay too many faves haha.

Spring/Summer:
Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue
DKNY Be Delicious
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Lacoste Inspiration

Fall/Winter:
Givenchy Hot Couture
Burberry Brit
Dior Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

Miss Dior Cherie
J Lo- Still
Vera Wang- Rock Princess


----------



## LexieLee (Dec 13, 2009)

Chanel Chance


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 13, 2009)

i don't know if i've replied to this threat already but....

Chanel Chance is number one for me!
J'adore
SJP Lovely and Covet
MAC Turquatic


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree, my favorite is Lucky as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thats what I currently wear. lol. But I also LOVE Dolce & Gabanna "The One". Smells sooooo good. but can be quite pricey.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 13, 2009)

M by Mariah Carey
Fantasy by Britney Spears
JLO Miami Glow
Hot by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 21, 2009)

I love Prada for Women Perfume .. !


----------



## Ankica (Dec 23, 2009)

1. Sensi (Armani)
2. Code (Armani)
3. Pure poison elixir (Dior)
4. Sicily (D&G)
5. Black Orchid (Tom Ford)


----------



## michelle79 (Jan 11, 2010)

Right now:

Jessica Simpson Fancy
Vera Wang Glam Princess
Cartier Delices de Cartier Eau Fruitee
Couture Couture by Juicy Couture


----------



## Cupid (Jan 20, 2010)

*Business/important/formal*
Chance (Chanel)
Juicy Couture (Juicy Couture)

*Casual/every day*
Lacoste (Lacoste)
Baby Doll (Yves St. Laurent)
Be delicious (DKNY)
Pink (Victoria's Secret)


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 20, 2010)

Current faves ~

Givenchy Ange ou Demon
EA Mariah Carey M
Agent Provocateur Maitresse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EA Britney Spears Hidden Fantasy
Hanae Mori Butterfly
EA Mariah Carey Forever
EA Mariah Carey Ultra Pink
D&G Sicily
V&R Flowerbomb
Delices de Cartier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chanel Coco
EA Juicy Couture


----------



## obscuria (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm super picky about perfume and these are the ones I've come to love.

DKNY Be Delicious & Be Delicious Fresh Blossom (I get so many compliments on this one)
Burberry Brit Sheer
Marc Jacobs Daisy 
Blumarine Bellissima
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy
Chanel  Chance


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 22, 2010)

Juicy Couture by Juicy Couture
Pink Sugar by Aquolina
Heiress by Paris Hilton (my guilty pleasure hehe)


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jan 23, 2010)

my top faves are DKNY Delicious Night and Love Etc... By The Body Shop


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 23, 2010)

Favourites:
DKNY Be Delicious
Paco Rabanne Black XS

Possible, haven't bought yet:
Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## moonlit (Feb 2, 2010)

YSL Parisienne
Chanel allure
Dior Addict


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Right now I'm really loving Burberry Brit and Nina by Nina Ricci. Just ordered the Betsey Johnson eau de parfum and can't wait to be wearing it, I loved the sample I had.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Perm faves on my dresser, I always have these! ~ 

Flowerbomb 
M MC
Fancy JS (newest addition to perm loves!)
Kate KM



Interchangeable faves (and always subject to change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ~

Luscious Pink MC
Midnight Fantasy BS
Princess VW
Flower Princess VW



New possible faves - still contemplating purchases of 100ml bottles ~

Circus Fantasy BS
Hidden Fantasy BS
Pretty EA
Endless (Lovely) SJP


Old faves that I keep going back to but purchase intermittantly ~

Sicily D&G (this one reminds me of my nanna, she always smelled like this perfume and I adored her)
Dune CD
Baby Doll YSL_

 
Pam, I so wanna buy EA Pretty! I actually loved the bottom notes more, both times I tried it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, really in two minds.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 5, 2010)

Gucci Envy Me
Miss Dior Cherié
Kenzo Flower
Hugo Boss XX
DKNY Red Delicious
Calvin Klein In2U
Dior Pure Poison
The Body Shop White Musk

My all-time favorite is still Gucci Envy Me, it's definitely my signature scent


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Currently I can't get enough of TBS's Cinnamon Spice. Mmm.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Mar 29, 2010)

fantasy,Midnight fantasy and Christina aguilera! the boys love them too


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 29, 2010)

Pink sugar!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viva La Juicy 
DKNY Be delicious 
Marc by Marc Jacob - Daisy!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 29, 2010)

i'm sure i answered this but an updated list for me..

Pink Sugar <3
Armani Code
Dior Hypnotic Posion

These are three that I am loving right now


----------



## amber_j (May 9, 2010)

*For work:* 
Viktor & Rolf 'Flowerbomb'
Gucci 'Flora'
Chanel 'Coco Mademoiselle'
By Kilian 'Liaisons Dangereuses'
L'Eau Serge Lutens (I keep a decant of this in my bag so usually sprtiz some after lunch to freshen up)

*For weekends:* 
All the above plus... 
DKNY Woman
Aquolina 'Pink Sugar'
Dior 'Homme Sport' (yup, I wear men's fragrances too!)
Van Cleef & Arpels 'First Premier Bouquet'

*For dinners, parties & dates:* 
Calvin Klein 'Contradiction'
Tom Ford 'Black Orchid'
By Kilian 'Love'
Juicy Couture 'Viva La Juicy'

Woah, I own way too many perfumes! That's not even all of them...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ultimate favourite of all time is Contradiction. Sadly it's been discontinued so I have to buy it on eBay whenever I run out.


----------



## Perfumesheep (Sep 19, 2010)

Marc jacobs Biscotti! It smells delicious!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 19, 2010)

I have new favs! Defenetly Christina Aguilera and Christina Aguilera By Night and Fancy Love by Jessica Simpson! For me they are so unique!


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 20, 2010)

I like a ton of diff scents, but my favs are M by Mariah Carey(soo sexy) and Fantasy by Britney Spears(super girly).


----------



## Susanne (Sep 20, 2010)

New this fall: Absolutely Me by Escada


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 20, 2010)

My fav this summer has been Tocca Giulietta.  It's so beautiful.

I also like Bath & Body Works "Dark Kiss" scent - I think it's somewhat new.

I also love Perry Ellis for Women.

There are so many others....but recently I've been wearing those!


----------



## dressedtokill (Sep 21, 2010)

My 3 favourites:
Miss Dior Cherie
L de Lolita Lempicka
Nina by Nina Ricci


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 4, 2010)

My 3 favs are:

FlowerBomb by Viktor and Rolf
Lolita Lempicka
and Chanel Nº5


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 17, 2010)

M by Mariah Carey, I love it so much. The marshmellow/moroccan incense scent it has is so exotic but still girly. I think it's sexy lol.  scents


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 19, 2010)

My 'always have them' perfumes are JPG Classique and Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.

  	I am currently rotating them with DKNY Red Delicious and Orla Kiely.


----------



## tangledupinpink (Oct 20, 2010)

Burberry Brit is my favorite (go-to) Winter scent, but I like fruity and more candy scented things through the Summer months. More like Paris Hilton "Can Can"


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 24, 2010)

Coco Chanel
  	Ana Sui secret wish
  	Tommy girl
  	No5
  	Miss dior

  	Theres one i cant think of, i think it might be a marc jacobs. its like a flower shaped bottle with a rubber lid in the shape of peatles. its beautiful!


----------



## revinn (Nov 4, 2010)

Fresh Cannabis Santal for day, and either MV3 or Tom Ford Black Orchid for night.


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 9, 2010)

i'd have to go with Burberry Brit.


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 21, 2010)

Viva La Juicy
  	Flowerbomb
  	Beyonce's Heat


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 25, 2011)

Viktor and Rolf's Flowerbomb, no other perfume can compete in my opinion.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 26, 2011)

Right now it is:

  	Viva La Juicy
  	Flowerbomb
  	Lavanila w.Coconut
  	Fresh Sugar Lychee
  	Chloe


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 26, 2011)

nice picks!

  	Mine are

  	DKNY Pure
  	Katy Perry Purr
  	Michael Korrs Very Hollywood


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (May 29, 2011)

My Top 3 has to be 
  	Reb'l Fleur by Rihanna [it screamed my name from the 1st time I smelled it. I LOVE ITTT!!! =D!!!]
  	Romance by Ralph Lauren
  	Chance by Chanel

  	I couldnt live w/o'em.


----------



## femmepastiche (May 29, 2011)

The Dolce & Gabbana Anthology Collection [esp. Le Bateleur and L'amoureux and L'Imperatrice]
  	Gucci Guilty
  	Chloe
  	Very Hollywood
  	Charme by La Perla, it's a good 4 or so years old but it's mouthwatering


----------



## missah (Jun 16, 2011)

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb
  	Chloe Chloe
  	Harajuku Lovers Love original
  	Lacoste Touch of Pink


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jun 29, 2011)

My top three are:

  	Nina by Nina Richi
  	Twirl by Kate Spade
  	Bermuda Blue by Nautica


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 5, 2011)

I REALLY love perfume, but my favorites are:



 *Flowerbomb* by Viktor & Rolf 	
 *Omnia Crystalline* by Bvlgari 	
 *No. 2* by Hanae Mori 	
 *Twirl* by Kate Spade 	
 *I Love Love* by Moschino 	
 *Alien Sunessence* by Thierry Mugler


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 11, 2011)

Tocca Cleopatra
  	Fresh Lemon Sugar
  	Lolita Lempicka L de Lolita Lempicka
  	Juicy Couture Juicy Couture


----------



## nightingails (Aug 25, 2011)

Chloe
  	Daisy by Marc Jacobs
  	Chance by Chanel
  	Mis Cherie by Dior


----------



## missah (Aug 25, 2011)

nightingails said:


> Chloe
> Daisy by Marc Jacobs
> Chance by Chanel
> Mis Cherie by Dior


	I Love your list Similar to mine

  	-Chloe
  	-Daisy Eau so Fresh
  	-Miss Cherie
  	-Flowerbomb
  	-Harajuku Lovers Love.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 25, 2011)

MyQueen by Alexander McQueen (all-time favourite; unfortunately discontinued) 
 She Wood by DSquared 
 Harajuku Lovers G


----------



## xintricate (Aug 27, 2011)

My absolute fave would have to be Daisy by Marc Jacobs!  I try different ones but that's the one I always go back to


----------



## lesleyrocksface (Jan 12, 2012)

1) Chanel No.5 (thanks to my grandma and mom)

  	2) Miss Dior Cherie

  	3) Lola by Marc Jacobs

  	and my newest obsession/addiction

  	4) Mon Jasmin Noir from Bvlgari... Seriously one of the most sophisticated, sexy perfumes I have ever owned. It took me forever to talk myself into this one but I'm glad I finally did ^__^


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not a perfume fan, oddly.  I have quite a few but I never wore them.  I do have two favourites, though.

  	Vera Wang - Lovestruck - I really am lovestruck by it, lol.

  	DKNY Be Delicious - Fresh Blossom - the pink one!

  	I also love the smell of Gucci II, so I sometime steal a spritz of my Mom's bottle.


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 5, 2012)

lesleyrocksface said:


> 1) Chanel No.5 (thanks to my grandma and mom)
> 
> 2) Miss Dior Cherie
> 
> ...


	you and I like alot of the same ones!!

  	I also love Mon jasmin Noir...it is a very sensuous and floral scent...it is so clear.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 9, 2012)

Marc Jacobs Daisy and Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 9, 2012)

Ooooh, that's a hard one. I have more than one favourite:

  	Prada - Infusion De Rose
  	Les Parfums De Rosine - Rose D'Ete
  	Perfumers Workshop - Tea Rose
  	Berrysweetstuff.com - Pure Rose


----------



## missah (Feb 9, 2012)

lesleyrocksface said:


> 1) Chanel No.5 (thanks to my grandma and mom)
> 
> *2) Miss Dior Cherie*
> 
> ...


	I prefer Daisy eau so Fresh to Lola, but I do like the Bvlgari one though, although i prefer Rose Essentielle a bit more


----------



## TailgateJuliet (Jun 23, 2012)

Dior - Hypnotic Poison
  	Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle
  	Serge Lutens - Arabie (HG fall fragrance)
  	Britney Spears - Fantasy (lame, but I get a ton of compliments)
  	Givenchy - Hot Couture
  	Lolita Lempicka - L de Lolita Lempicka
  	Thierry Mugler - Alien
  	Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb


  	I've tried some samples and LOVED them, but I haven't pulled the trigger and bought bottles yet:
  	Juliette Has A Gun - Calamity J
  	Serge Lutens - Daim Bois


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2012)

Well.. Many !

  	Diorissimo
  	24, Faubourg
  	Après l'Ondée
  	Vol de Nuit
  	Jicky,
  	L'Heure Bleue,
  	Drôle de Rose
  	Rose Splendide
  	Tilleul
  	Beyond Paradise
  	White Musk
  	Bois Farine
  	Petite Chérie
  	En Passant
  	Insolence
  	Baiser Volé
  	Philosykos
  	Paris
  	Jardins de Bagatelle

  	and many more !

  	I am a perfume lover, I can't live or sleep without a perfume !


----------



## Moira MUA (Jul 3, 2012)

My top three would definitely be (in no particular order):
	Daisy by Marc Jacobs
  	Flower by Kenzo Oriental Version
  	And CK One (I'm old school)


----------



## Amen-Fashion (Jul 5, 2012)

I typically wear cologne, but I'm a sucker for celebrity fragrances.
  	My day-to-day perfume is Britney Spears'_ Circus Fantasy_.
  	I also like to mix Rihanna's_ Reb'l Fleur_ with my Express_ Reserve_ cologne, and it makes for a sweet and bold scent.

  	As far as cologne goes, Blue de Chanel and Victoria's Secret _Very Sexy for Him 2_ are my go-to's.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 6, 2012)

i really love 'curious' by britney spears. i've run out of it and have been meaning to get some more for a long time!
  	also i really enjoy the coconut and pineapple fragrance from bath&body works. it was a special last summer so i don't know if or when it'll be back.


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 6, 2012)

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## Amen-Fashion (Jul 6, 2012)

dyingforyou said:


> i really love 'curious' by britney spears. i've run out of it and have been meaning to get some more for a long time!
> also i really enjoy the coconut and pineapple fragrance from bath&body works. it was a special last summer so i don't know if or when it'll be back.


  	All of Britney's fragrances are wonderful!
_Curious_ and _Believe _are great Spring/Summer scents.
  	And I love _Hidden Fantasy_ for the Fall


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 7, 2012)

Amen-Fashion said:


> _Curious_ and _Believe _are great Spring/Summer scents. 		 			And I love _Hidden Fantasy_ for the Fall


  	i think i've looked at them all in kohl's but i always keep going back to curious. i'll have to check out the other ones again for sure though :]


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Chance by Chanel is one that I've loved for many years.  It's my favorite going out somewhere nice perfume.  My everyday perfume is Versace versense.  It's seriously AMAZING.  Sephora stopped selling it though, so now I've got to hunt it down online when I run out.  Bummer!


----------



## crayolaforeyes (Jul 28, 2012)

I am a perfume addict!  Some of my fans are Burberry Brit sheer, bond no 9 the scent of peace, bond no 9 china town and Versace yellow diamond


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

JaDore and Burberry


----------



## KaShaeD (Jul 29, 2012)

Britney Spears' Fantasy


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerlain Insolence
  	Philosophy Baby Grace
  	Lancome Hypnose


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 9, 2012)

Issey Miyake L'eau d'Issey
  	Clean Provence
  	Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber
  	Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 21, 2012)

"Do Son" among many others, but right now Diptyque Do Son.


----------



## missjoe (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't generally wear perfume in the summer, so I can't wait for winter! My favorite from last winter was Tom Ford Violet Blonde.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 25, 2012)

Lacoste Touch of Pink Gucci Envy Me Guess Gold


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 25, 2012)

Ungaro 07, Esprit Life, TBS White Gardenia, Gucci Guilty, Moschino Glamour, Heat Rush, Love Express


----------



## nuclearteeth (Aug 27, 2012)

Dior Midnight Poison, Annick Goutal Vanille Exquise, Annick Goutal Ambre Fetiche, Balenciaga Paris, Solstice Scents Spellbound Woods, 1856 Darjeeling by Adriana Medina, amd Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Flora Nymphea.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 27, 2012)

I love juicy couture viva la juicy Ralph Lauren cool Dolce and gabbana the one


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

I live for Black Phoenix Alchemy Laboratory.  My favs are Whitechapel, Lick It Again, and Dana O'Shee


----------



## tats (Sep 5, 2012)

I was really into perfume at one point in my life.. and still have a lot of bottles I'v not used up. I actually really like the variety and sometimes I also feel like I can't decide what I want to wear.
  	I like all perfumes I own in a differnt way.
  	Off the ptop of my head my favourites would be Serge Lutens Borneo & Fumerie Turque, Juilette Has a Gun Calamity, Bvlgari Black, Perfumerie Generale Coze.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ofrésia, Olène, L'Ombre dans l'Eau, Do Son, Bois Farine, En Passant, Rose Splendide, Louve, Jicky, Après l'Ondée, Vol de Nuit, L'Heure Bleue, Paris, Diorissimo, 24 Faubourg, Drôle de Rose, Séville à l'Aube, Tilleul, Rose Noir, Eau Suave, Eau de Gloire, Jardins de Bagatelle, Terre d'Hermès, Fahrenheit, L'Eau d'Hiver, Baiser Volé, Eau de Rochas, Cristalle, Coco Noir, Lilas Mauve, White Musk, Insolence, Eau de Cartier, White Linen, Une Rose, Chamade and so many more !


----------



## Macnic (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine are Marc Jacobs, Michael Korrs, Chanel Chance, and Clinique Happy


----------



## daisyell (Sep 15, 2012)

L'Artisan Seville a'Laube - perfect orange blossom
  	Hermes l'Ambre des Mervilles - what I wish Coco Noir had been more like
  	by Kilian Love and Tears


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Juicy Couture Chanel Allure Stila Midnight Bloom


----------



## bennsgirl (Oct 15, 2012)

Marc Jacobs -Dot-
  	Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
  	Miss Dior Cherie (old formula)
  	J'Adore- Dior
  	Paloma Picasso
  	Dune by Dior
  	Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 16, 2012)

my all time favorite is Hugu Deep Red.. but this time i am on a hunt to grab a different perfume.. !!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 16, 2012)

Today ? "FloraBotanica" by Balenciaga. It's raining here and I love wearing this perfume under the rain.


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 16, 2012)

CK One
  	Chanel Chance Eau Fraîche
  	Ralph Lauren Ralph, Cool, and Rocks
  	Liz Claiborne Bora Bora


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 8, 2012)

Bvlgari Black (love the scent, love the flacon, love the name, love everything about it!)
  	Organza Indecence (why o why do they have to discontinue the best stuff? I have around half a 100ml bottle left and I dare not use it as often as I'd like)
  	Hypnotic Poison 
  	Sun Moon Stars
  	Magie Noire (only I seldom dare to wear it)


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

My all time favorite is Angel by Thierry Mugler My other faves are F by Ferragamo Hermes 24 Faubourg Hermes Merveilles Sexual sugar Tom Ford White Patchouli


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 19, 2012)

I think my all-time favourite is Vera Wang - LoveStruck.

  	I don't re-purchase perfumes but a 30ml bottle has lasted me since the end of August 2011 and I'm asking for another for Christmas.  It's my go-to scent, it lasts a really long time on me, it smells divine and my bf loves it (which is just a bonus) lol.


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Nov 19, 2012)

I love Lovestruck!  That's what I wore for my wedding!  My other go-to is Light Blue, but because I work in a hospital I can't wear anything on an everyday basis.


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 6, 2012)

I own 20 High End perfumes but my fave and the only one I use is Thierry Mugler Angel I love it the smell is absolutely amazing it smells like chocolate vanilla caramel mmmm


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 18, 2013)

Stella by Stella McCartney or Ghost Anticipation. I love both.


----------



## saragozausedto (Jun 16, 2013)

My favourite of all time is emporio Armani! I cant found it in my town anymore and am in pain! Can any of you tell me a good online shop? I found this one but I don’t know them: http://www.latiendadelosperfumes.com/perfumes-armani/30-perfume-mujer-emporio-armani-ella-edp100ml-de-armani.html

  	Any recommendations?


----------



## alle685 (Jun 29, 2013)

Britney Spears = Radiance
  	Britney Spears - Curious
  	All the Escada Summer Scents - I do have a tiny preference for SexyGraffiti though


----------



## Dawn (Apr 8, 2014)

Lately, I've been loving Honey by Marc Jacobs.  I've gotten several compliments on it as well, which is always nice.  =)


----------



## Kittily (May 12, 2014)

Daisy by Marc Jacobs and Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Dominique33 (May 12, 2014)

Right now ? Roses de Chloé : )


----------



## dyingforyou (May 18, 2014)

curious by britney spears used to be my go-to but now it's black xs for her by paco rabanne. if i could get away with wearing the men's version, i so would too. it's DIVINE.


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

Halo by victoria secret it's long lasting. Also someday by Justin Bieber smells good too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Been loving my Vince Camuto Perfume fiori


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

I am currently wearing :   - Terracotta le Parfum from Guerlain  - Aqua Motu from Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Caudalie Parfum Divin  or - l'Occitane Néroli  / Orchidée


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 22, 2014)

I've gotten really into Perfumes lately.  A few favourites are:

Vera Wang Love Struck
  Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue
Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia
BCBG Maxazria
  Burberry Brit
  Burberry Weekend
  Burberry Summer
  MAC Turquatic


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 1, 2014)

Flora by Gucci - my signature fragrance  Oh Lola! By Marc Jacobs - my new go to


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful  by Estée  Pleasures by Estée  Tresor by Lancôme  Pomegranate Noir by Jo Malone  Those are just a few


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 8, 2014)

i recently bought mac turquatic and i can't put it down! black xs is still my number 1 but good lord i can't get over how good turquatic smells.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Daisy Dream by Marc Jacobs


----------



## pin3ska (Aug 17, 2014)

I love Boudoir V. Westwood, Shalimar, Messe de Minuit (Etro), Flower by Kenzo and Siwa Memo


----------



## rapple (Aug 19, 2014)

Kai is my go-to. It's such a pure gardenia scent and I loooove gardenia. It's super summery but I wear it all year.


----------



## girliegirl5 (Aug 19, 2014)

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noir, YSL Baby Doll, Lancome La Vie Est Belle, and Hermes Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't wear perfumes much because I suffer from migraines (which are exacerbated by most scents). My favorites though include: Philosophy "Falling in Love," Trish McEvoy "No. 9," Creed "Silver Mountain Water," and Escada "Cherry in the Air."


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 20, 2014)

I'll been wearing Chanel No. 5 both elijabeth james perfumes, english laundry (something my husband picked up and I love ) and dolce and gabbana the rose one


----------



## caitlinx (Sep 20, 2014)

Anything Marc Jacobs (except Lola)


----------



## Tiahaar (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm still searching for my signature scent, but I have quite a few I really love.
  - Lolita Lempicka 'L' (I'm so sad it's being discontinued)
  - YSL 'Manifesto L'Elixir'
  - Molinard 'Vanille Marine' (lovely, salty vanilla)

  I love gourmand scents so much.


----------



## beachyt (Sep 23, 2014)

If anyone here likes citrus, I can't recommend Atelier Cologne's Orange Sanguine enough. It's AMAZING and if I could only have one perfume for the rest of my life, I think that would be it. Seriously. So good.

  Other recent ones I picked up are Maison Martin Margiella's Beach Walk (similar to Bobbi Brown's Beach, but maybe one step up), and Nest's Amazon Lily (best if I mix it with something else, alone it has a super overpowering ginger smell) and Paradise. Other older scents I like are Amazing Grace, Warm Cotton, Lemon Sugar, Skin, and Gucci's long discontinued Rush 2.


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 26, 2014)

has anyone tried black orchid.


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

For me it's : Flower bomb Viktor & Rolf
                    Perles de Lalique
                    Kenzoki
                    Mi Fa de Reminiscence


----------



## Aoife (Oct 1, 2014)

I am such a Fresh girl when it comes to fragrance.  They don't make a lot of their old scents anymore, like Pomegranate Anise, and Pear Cassis, which is such a shame.  For what's available now, I love:
  Citron de Vigne
  Pink Jasmine
  Hesperides
  Fresh Life

  Also, since this summer, I have been obsessed with D&G's Light Blue.


----------



## StarDust1203 (Oct 1, 2014)

I stumbled across Si by Gorgio Armani, I don't try new fragrances often but the SA at Sephora insisted that this was good and I am currently obsessed with it!


----------



## discrepancy (Oct 2, 2014)

StarDust1203 said:


> I stumbled across Si by Gorgio Armani, I don't try new fragrances often but the SA at Sephora insisted that this was good and I am currently obsessed with it!


  I loved this on a scent card! On my skin, it turns into this horrid, cloying cotton candy-ish scent that got mixed with a pound of butter after a few hours.  Gah!


----------



## Devin Argenta (Nov 4, 2014)

My favorites are

  DKNY
  Dolce & Gabbana
  Bvlgari


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 6, 2014)

Flowerbomb, Chloe, and Stella


----------



## ellemarie (Nov 14, 2014)

Lubin "Idole"
  Bond No. 9 "Chinatown"
  E&J "Nirvana White"
  I haven't bought any yet, but I loved Repetto when I sniffed it at Sephora.

  Oh! And definitely pre-reformulation Stella.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 16, 2014)

ellemarie said:


> Lubin "Idole"
> Bond No. 9 "Chinatown"
> E&J "Nirvana White"
> I haven't bought any yet, but I loved Repetto when I sniffed it at Sephora.
> ...


  Nirvana white smells so good


----------



## ellemarie (Nov 17, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Nirvana white smells so good


  It's so relaxing to me. I save it for when I'm at home so only I get to smell it!

  I'm wearing Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream at the moment.


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 19, 2014)

Yesterday, I took out my near finished bottle of Gucci envy me 2, and forgot how much I used to wear it. Lol. Still liked it, and husband even noticed.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 20, 2014)

beautybrushed said:


> Yesterday, I took out my near finished bottle of Gucci envy me 2, and forgot how much I used to wear it. Lol. Still liked it, and husband even noticed.


I love that perfume


----------



## bennsgirl (Nov 26, 2014)

florabotanica -balenciaga

  miss dior cherie

  chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## sarahhayleyl (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey guys!

  I'm new to youtube and looking for feedback and inspiration from other youtubers! 

  I publish new videos every Thursday so if you enjoy please subscribe and keep watching! 

  Thank you! xoxoxox

*(link removed by mod)*


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 10, 2015)

i am loving Burberry body
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perfume.


----------



## beataat (Jan 10, 2015)

CK Euphoria is amazing!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 13, 2015)

beataat said:


> CK Euphoria is amazing!


which version


----------



## missp25 (Jan 14, 2015)

Currently, I really like Nirvana black (Elizabeth and James).


----------



## Narwhalique (Jan 14, 2015)

missp25 said:


> Currently, I really like Nirvana black (Elizabeth and James).


I'm thinking about picking up the rollerball of this.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

Viva La Juicy Givenchy Very Irresistable,Ange Ou Demon Nikki Minaj Pink Friday, Her Majesty SJP Lovely, NYC Elizabeth & James nirvana black


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

missp25 said:


> Currently, I really like Nirvana black (Elizabeth and James).


  Love this scent too but the white one I cannot stand lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

My current faves r: See by Chloe Onika by Nicki Minaj Rogue Love by Rihanna Sexy Rio De Janiero by Michael Kors Endless Weekend by Bath and Body Works Rock Me by Anna Sui Versace Eros Pour Femme was on my list but I had to return it because the metal plate on the front of the bottle came clean off after 2 weeks... Lovely fragrance, cheap bottle construction apparently LOL


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 16, 2015)

My Current favorite perfume are
  Guerlain Tonka impériale
  Guerlain Cuir Beluga
  Guerlain Oriental Brulant
  Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 18, 2015)

Bond No. 9 I Love NY For All
  Guerlain Samsara
  Guerlain Shalimar 
  Penhaligon's Artemesia

  I also love Lancome Midnight Rose and Versace Bright Crystal for warmer days


----------



## pizzaburger (Oct 22, 2015)

White Shoulders by Evyan, it's owned by Elizabeth Arden now. It's an amazing scent I really recommend you try it out  

  If you decide to get this perfume, do not get the one that's been reformulated by EA.. the original ones that come in the original bottle are still available on Ebay and Etsy, and maybe Amazon. The ones reformulated by EA don't smell as good as the original. 

  It's a classic perfume.. from the 1940s (I think), but it's pretty old, regardless, it smells great and I really suggest you buy a bottle of this. )


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Lanvin Eclat d'Arpege


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture.


----------



## celiamakeup (Feb 4, 2016)

my all time faves have to be coral and crystalline both from the bvlgari omnia range


----------



## Dadale (Mar 2, 2016)

Paco Rabanne - Ultraviolet
Armani - Idole d'Armani
Armani - Code
Aquolina - Pink Sugar
Guess - Girl


----------



## riyajoselyn (Dec 15, 2017)

my fav perfume  is Tease Eau de Parfum


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 1, 2018)

My top 10 winter perfume 
Serge Lutens 
cuir mauresque
filles en aiguilles 
cedre
chergui 
Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille 
Guerlain Oriental Brulant 
Van Cleef & Arpels Ambres Imperial 
Annick Goutal Myrrhe Ardente et Ambre Fetiche 
Hermes Ambre des merveilles


----------



## Mariel (Apr 2, 2018)

Nothing beats, Chanel Chance!


----------



## Eva the Deva (Jul 5, 2018)

Mine is Givenchy Jardin Precieux. The best perfume I've ever had!!


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 11, 2020)

libra4200 said:


> I'm a perfume junkie, but I can narrow it down it my top 5
> Issey Miyake l'eau d'issey
> Givenchy Hot Couture(the black one)
> Hugo Deep Red
> ...


YES Givenchy


----------



## jennymay (Nov 25, 2020)

I just got a free sample of this - https://www.freebierush.com/free-bvlgari-au-the-blanc-perfume/ and it is by far my fav! I will buy big bottle of it.


----------



## Beryl (Nov 25, 2020)

Noche Azul from ZARA and the deep blue glass bottle looks so pretty.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 28, 2020)

Eva the Deva said:


> Mine is Givenchy Jardin Precieux. The best perfume I've ever had!!


This looks amazing. I wonder if they have it at my local stores.


----------



## jason73 (Jan 15, 2021)

My favorite is arabian oud perfumes because oud perfumes carry their worth and some have a very strong history.


----------



## jennymay (Jun 7, 2021)

Right now its this one - https://www.freestuffca.com/free-mugler-angel-perfume/ it smells so good.


----------

